# CHRISTMAS week--Marriott' Sunset Point--Hilton Head- $550.00



## jeffwill (Nov 29, 2014)

Located in Shelter Cove next to the marina, you can enjoy the natural beauty of Broad Creek while watching spectacular sunsets.

This is a luxurious 2b/2b condo, sleeps 6, with wash/dryer, and free wifi.
Can split the week for shorter stays.  

Check in Sat. 20 to Sat.27.


----------



## jeffwill (Dec 4, 2014)

I have interested renters for a few days--can split the week for $85./night.

When would you like to come ?


----------



## jason3333w (Dec 10, 2014)

is this still available?


----------



## jeffwill (Dec 10, 2014)

Yes. Are you interested in the week ?


----------



## jason3333w (Dec 11, 2014)

Hi Jeff, 
yes, seeing if I can make this work on our trip. checked out generic photos on trip advisor, it looks nice


----------



## jeffwill (Dec 11, 2014)

I will be on Hilton Head at Island Links this coming week.

 If you are not familiar with private messaging (PM), click on my name and you can then do so.  I will return message with private phone # and email address.  This way we can keep up to date on your schedule.


----------



## jeffwill (Dec 12, 2014)

Will rent for $495.00---final offer.


----------



## jason3333w (Dec 12, 2014)

Bump, 
This is a beautiful  unit! 
This is well worth the price!


----------



## jeffwill (Dec 17, 2014)

Not much time left---still available.  We can split the week.  Stay Tuesday through Fri. for $62.50/night. or $250. for 4 nights.


----------



## TSPam (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi,
I could use the 25th and the 26th is they are still available. what price would you want? PM me if you like


----------



## jeffwill (Dec 18, 2014)

This week is no longer available.


----------

